# Removing wrinkles/creases from headliner material?



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought some matching headliner material to cover my a-pillars with and it got creased from just being rolled up. Is there anything I can do to help get the wrinkles out? Of course, they're right in the middle of the piece, so I can't really cut around them.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Probably a fabric/upholstery steamer.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks for the suggestion. that's what i was thinking too.

my wife laid a towel down over the headliner and ironed it with high steam. it took all the wrinkles out.


----------

